# Brad AKA FMJ quest for mass and thickness.



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Never done a journal before and don't know how many people will follow this, but I've recently started logging my gym sessions and it's kind of fun to look back on the lifts. I have a massive plan ahead of me for the next 31-52 weeks so thought I'd log it here where hopefully, people can inspire me and I can return the favour. The plan is a 5x5 on all core lifts squats, deadlifts, seated/standing military press* and BB bench for big goals. I'm cleaning my slate, no more excuses, starting fresh with light-ish weights - ironing out any creases.

*Haven't decided which yet

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*About me;*

Name: Brad

Age: 23

Height: 6'4"

Current weight fluctuates: 232-239 lbs / 105-108 kg / 16.5-17 stone

BF%: At a guess 18%

Training experience: training seriously - 1.5 years on and off.

No photos yet.

Oh and I'm natural.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*My current diet looks like*:

Training days:

Meal 1: 175g Scottish oats with 66g NS90+

Meal 2: 50g (dry weight) brown rice w/250g lean beef mince

Meal 3: 50g (dry weight) brown rice w/250g lean beef mince

Meal 4: 50g (dry weight) brown rice w/250g chicken breast (pre-workout)

Meal 5: 10 egg whites and 2 yolks w/milk scrambled (post-workout)

Meal 6: 400ml skimmed milk w/66g NS90+ protein powder

Non training days are the same minus the rice in meals 2 through 4.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Supplements*:

10g fish oils

1x multivitamin + minerals (one of them one a day things)

5g creatine (no loading or cycling just 5g everyday)

NutriSport 90+ chocolate protein powder

*Water:*

2-5L per day

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Current training routine*

*Monday - Chest & triceps*

BB bench press 5x5, incline dumbbell press 3x10, machine chest flyes. DB skull crushers, over head cable press, reverse grip push downs

*Tuesday - Back*

Deadlift 5x5, bent over rows 3x10, BB shrugs 4x10, lat pulldowns 3x10 - sometimes throw in T-bar rows too

*Wednesday - off*

*Thursday - Shoulders & biceps*

BB press 5x5, neutral grip dumbbell press 3x10, lateral raises, front raises, rear delt flyes. Incline bench DB curls, EZ bar crurls, reverse grip EZ bar curls (for forearms), hammer curls

*Friday - off*

*Saturday - legs*

Squat 5x5, hack squat 3x10, single legged leg press 3x10, leg extensions, ham curls standing & lying, calf raises

*Sunday - off*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*31-52 week goals;*

Core lifts (KG):

*End goals:*

Squat 140 5x5

Deadlift 200 5x5

BB Bench press 130 5x5

Shoulder press 110 5x5

*Lifts started last week at:*

Squat 80 5x5

Deadlift 140 5x5

BB Bench press 70 5x5

Seated shoulder press 50 5x5

I'm essentially trying to add 60kg to all of my lifts by this time next year.

Disclaimer: I understand that my routine won't go perfectly as planned and some weeks will be weak and I will miss some lifts hence why I have a 21 week allowance.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Other goals:*

*
*

*
*Not too interested in bodyweight, my goal is to get *strong* and build thick legs/back/chest and shoulders, not too concerned about body fat for now as I know it will stay within about 5% as it is now (I'm lucky in that my body fat never really changes) - If I've made some good gains by May 2013 then I may consider a cut.

Will update once every week, probably on Sundays. Stay tuned! 

*Brad.*


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Monday 29 Oct 2012*

*
*

*
Chest*

Update for yesterday: Managed 5x5 on BB Bench (flat) with 70/70/70/70/80

Felt fairly easy, went through the sets fairly quick, circa 30-50 seconds rest between each.

Next weeks target (05/Oct/2012) 70/70/70/80/80.

Got a back session tonight. Deadlift target 5x5 140/140/140/140/150

I will update later on tonight. Main lifts only, I don't want to bore anyone with how many bicep curls I do.

I think you can ignore the "I will update once weekly" from my first post, I think I will update as I go instead.

Brad.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Tuesday 30 Oct 2012*

*
*

*
Back*

Went as smooth as chocolate. 5x5 140/140/140/140/150 raw, no straps, piece of piss.

Can't wait for the next back session.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jus seen this gd luck my man :thumbup1:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> jus seen this gd luck my man :thumbup1:


Cheers pal, thought I was talking to myself for a while there lol.

I'm so stoked about this, cannot wait for 6/7/8 months time when I will be lifting some real weight!!

Eating 10 egg whites with 2 yolks right now for post workout - not something anyone should have to taste after a heavy back session!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Cheers pal, thought I was talking to myself for a while there lol.
> 
> I'm so stoked about this, cannot wait for 6/7/8 months time when I will be lifting some real weight!!
> 
> Eating 10 egg whites with 2 yolks right now for post workout - not something anyone should have to taste after a heavy back session!!


wouldnt it be more practical to replace all them eggs post workout with a shake? and your farts must be enough to kill an army of dwarfs man :lol:

as for lifting real wait just remember its not how heavy you go but getting the for right and being consistent, it'll al fall into place my man


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck with it all m8, your routine very similar to mine. Subbed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You training at Flex n tone mate ?

You may see Dave and occasionally me there :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

good luck mate, im following a similar routine, lol thats alot off eggs agree your farts must reek, take it your single haha


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> wouldnt it be more practical to replace all them eggs post workout with a shake? and your farts must be enough to kill an army of dwarfs man :lol:
> 
> as for lifting real wait just remember its not how heavy you go but getting the for right and being consistent, it'll al fall into place my man


My wife loves the smell mate! :lol:

I have the eggs post workout just because of the practicality of them - being that they're 100% bio-available and pure protein etc. I wouldn't want my eggs right before bed lol fck that. But it's good because if I'm feeling sick after a workout I can trade eggs for a protein shake.

Form is paramount when I'm lifting, I like the 5x5 because although it is painfully 'anal' it is completely structured for progress. Most of my training I have seen good progress but it was never completely structured - more like going with the flow. Also - trying to get that thick, dense look powerlifters achieve through low reps heavy weight.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> Good luck with it all m8, your routine very similar to mine. Subbed





Milky said:


> You training at Flex n tone mate ?
> 
> You may see Dave and occasionally me there :thumbup1:


YES mate, seen him today the big fcker lol, actually said to the wife "that looks like Dave from the forum!" :thumbup1:

Don't think I've seen you there yet Milky, roughly what time do you train?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

F.M.J said:



> YES mate, seen him today the big fcker lol, actually said to the wife "that looks like Dave from the forum!" :thumbup1:


Ahh that you with your wife? Didnt know m8, should have said hello


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> YES mate, seen him today the big fcker lol, actually said to the wife "that looks like Dave from the forum!" :thumbup1:
> 
> Don't think I've seen you there yet Milky, roughly what time do you train?


Were you in with her Saturday ?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> Ahh that you with your wife? Didnt know m8, should have said hello


Will do next time mate. Didn't know for sure it was you though. Yeah that was me with that midget girl lol. Got her deadlifting/squatting etc.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> Were you in with her Saturday ?


Yes mate - training legs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Yes mate - training legs.


Pretty sure l saw you both mate, in fact l am sure yeah.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> Pretty sure l saw you both mate, in fact l am sure yeah.


Aye it was


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> Pretty sure l saw you both mate, in fact l am sure yeah.


Was wearing a horrible Danger Mouse t-shirt mate - the wife forgot to clean my clothes lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Was wearing a horrible Danger Mouse t-shirt mate - the wife forgot to clean my clothes lol


Me and Dave were doing shoulders with a fat bell end we work with mate.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> Me and Dave were doing shoulders with a fat bell end we work with mate.


You and Dave at FNT regularly now? Should get a session in sometime.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Aye Ive changed gyms m8, bit closer for me, really liking it now Ive learnt where everything is.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> Aye Ive changed gyms m8, bit closer for me, really liking it now Ive learnt where everything is.


Glad you're liking it mate, it was my second choice when I moved here but so glad I chose to try that one first. I liked it so much I moved closer to it lol.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Friday 02 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Shoulders & biceps*

About to head off to the gym, wife is cooking my pre-workout meal - messed up my meal times today so I'm having 2 at once.

500g beef mince w/100g (dry weight) brown rice.

Today is shoulders, standing military press target is 5x5 50/50/50/50/60.

Feeling damn cold today, feeling like I will be a little weak in the gym, pressing 50 will be fine but not too sure on the 60.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Above session went okay, felt quite empty while training shoulders, didn't manage the 60, think I will need a good few weeks before I can mili press 60 for reps. Shoulders are just my weak crappy area.

Biceps will be sore in the morning really punished them.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

looking forward to reading about your progress...subbed


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Rebel^Lion said:


> Nt to Hijack the thread
> 
> But what is flex and tone like ? and what are the prices ? and can i go month by month ?
> 
> I am at a total fitness at the minute but my contract runs out next month and i dont fancy signing up for something for another 12 months


As far as I remember:

£3.50 per session

£100 per 3 months

£160 per 6 months

£260 annual

Good gym mate, check it out sometime.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ser said:


> looking forward to reading about your progress...subbed


Cheers 

I just can't wait until next year when I'm reading these targets back over and laughing at them!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Cheers
> 
> I just can't wait until next year when I'm reading these targets back over and laughing at them!


Easy m8, just remember consistency is the key! Just keep hard at it and you'll get there.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Good log mate so far, your diet looks pretty on point too. Keep it up


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Cutandjacked said:


> Good log mate so far, your diet looks pretty on point too. Keep it up


Cheers mate.

Ran out of protein powder the other day - I'm lost without the stuff, breakfast ended up being a mash up of oats, pumpkin seeds, peanut butter, honey and vanilla flavouring. Big sticky mess.

Leaving for the gym in about 20 minutes..

*Saturday 03 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Legs*

Target on the squats today 5x5 80/80/80/80/90 - will be easy - I can squat over 100 but I'm starting off light so to build that structure and concentrate on the form and depth.

Should be a good session.

Got Cate - my wife - squatting 30kg for reps now  She's only ever squatted with weight maybe 3 times.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

^^^ was a great session today, got my targets as easy as I thought I would. Skipped the leg press but I went 10kg heavier on the hack squat than last week and maxed out the leg extension, calf machine and the ham curl machine.

Walked out with very small steps.

Seem to be developing a deep muscle tension/pain in my left calf/shin area, could feel it every time I brought out the bar for squats and on the hack squats. Fingers crossed it doesn't become too much of a problem, would hate to have to stop/change my goals for it.

Looking forward to the DOMS tomorrow!! :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Just waiting for the wife to get home so we can go to the gym and kick some bench press ass!

My target for today? BB press flat 5x5 (as usual) 70/70/70/80/80 nice and easy.

I may as well log my wife's lifts too, that will be interesting and she will be shocked when I show her this in a few months.

Her lifts so far:

*Squat: 30kg x 10* (still working on form, she tends to lean her shoulders forward instead of bending only from the hips and knees)

*BB bench flat: 30kg x 5*

*DB incline bench: 5kg x 10* (I think she can do more than this she just gives up too easily)

*Deadlift: I think, 30kg x 10* - she has good form on this, I reckon a couple more sessions and she will have her form spot on.

She just got in there actually and put her freezing cold hands on my neck, that's it I'm definitely dropping the bar on her later lol.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Monday 05 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Chest & Triceps*

Results:

My lifts || Cate's lifts

*BB flat bench* 70/70/70/80/80 *||* bar x10 (4x5) 30/30/30/30

*Incline DB bench* 24x10 27.5x7 27.5x6 *||* 5x10 5x10 7.5x8 7.5x10

*Incline hammer strength press* 40x10 60x8 60x8 *||* 20kg 3x10

*Machine fly* 50x10 55x10 60x8 *||* 15kg 3x10

Triceps work we just used machines because we wanted to get home - but still went hard.

Would just like to point out, I've been back in the gym now for 9 weeks this week since my 3 months off and almost back to my lifts from after 6 months training.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Rebel^Lion said:


> do you live near flex and tone brad ?
> 
> have you done a steroid cycle before / are you wanting to do one ?


I live a 25-30 minute walk from flex n tone.

Only done OTC M/H-Drol before. Would like to do some more serious stuff at some point yes, but right now I'm natural.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Tuesday 06 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
F**UCK** ME BACK DAY!!*

Well today my target was 140/140/140/150/150 on the deadlift x5 reps each and I got my target... just.

My grip, well, what grip. Had none, fortunately I had my straps with me. Was weak today too, last week I didn't use straps, nothing, my grip was solid, my form was solid and breezed through the sets, this week, pff, last 2 sets (150/150) last reps were a bit wobbly.

Got through it though.

*Shrugs* 1x10 100 2x10 120

*Bent over rows* 1x10 60 1x10 80 1x10 100

*Lat pulldowns (lbs)* 1x10 150 1x10 180 1x10 190 1x7 210

Shrugs was fine, bent over rows and pulldowns felt weak. Struggled through them.

*NOTE*: I only did 4 exercises, my volume has suffered now since starting training my wife, Cate, everything takes twice as long now and I'm still mentoring her on form and what exercises to do for what muscles etc. But the intensity is still there. I'm still hitting the main lifts.

Will sleep like baby tonight (I don't know why this phrase makes sense - babies are notoriously bad at sleeping.)


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Planning on doing a deloading week once a month, probably at the end of the month where I only use about 50% of my maximal efforts, just to let my body relax and recover fully because I understand that trying to do the same as last week but a little heavier is going to fcuk me up good in the long run.

This will make my goal push way back but I'd rather not stall before I start.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thursday 08 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Shoulders & biceps*

Was an awesome session.

*Standing military press*: 5x5 - 50

*Neutral grip DB press*: 3x10 - 20

*Dumbbell raises front/side*: 1x10 10 2x10 12

*Rear delt flyes*: 2x10 55 1x8 60

*Incline bench DB bicep curls*: 1x10 12 2x10 14

*EZ bar curls*: 1x10 bar+20 1x12 1x10 bar+30

*EZ bar reverse curls*: as above

I also did this awesome forearm exercise, basically you get a plate, tie rope around it and tie the other end to a straight bar - hold the bar out with arms straight then curl the bar down so to wrap the rope around the bar and raise the plate - then unravel it and twist the bar the other way - works both sides of the forearm - amazing pump will definitely be doing this exercise on every biceps day!!

Amazing workout, hope all of them can be this good!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Saturday 10 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Squat* 5x5 80/80/90/90/90

*Hack squat* 3x10 70/70/70 1x10 40

*Leg extension* did 1x10 on third last plate on machine 1x10 second last 1x8 full stack

*Ham curls* as above

*Standing ham curls* 3x10 third and fourth plates (no idea what the weight is)

*Standing Calf raises* 3x10 300 lbs

*Seated calf raises* 2x15 50

Was an amazing session, trained alone as Mrs doesn't fancy training on weekends so got to train at my own pace and get everything done 

Felt a lot less shin/calf pain this time so doesn't seem like anything too serious.

Can't wait for next weeks leg session!

*NOTE:* All weights will be displayed in KG if otherwise stated then they will be displayed in lbs (pounds) as "lbs"


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Monday 12 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Chest & triceps*

Big news. I have officially given up with flat BB bench press. It just does not agree with me. Only put on a 20 either side for a warmup and it just felt weirdly heavy. Bumped it up to 70 and still felt heavy. I was using different plates than usual, I don't know how they're 20kg because they're the same thickness as usual plates but the rim is like twice as thick - but it says 20kg. I don't know, paranoia.

Decided to just do 3x5 on 70kg on flat bench then move to dumbbells.

*DB Inc. Press:* 3x8 27.5 7x27.5 6x27.5

*Hammer Strength Plate Loaded Slight Incline Press:* 10x40 10x60 9x80 7x80

*Machine Flyes:* 10x55 10x60 1x10 65 1x7 65

Only did reverse grip single arm pushdowns and over head cable press for triceps but used some big weight, absolutely hammered the triceps.

**To replace 5x5 routine on flat bench, I will be doing 5x8 on DB incline press - this is what I used to do and find it the best for strength and size gains.**

Let me know if it's hard to read/understand the numbers in my posts, I noticed the other day I haven't been doing it consistently the same way so had a bit of a fanny about with my posts trying to make them easier to read.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

A few sessions I need to log here.

*Tuesday 13 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Back*

*Deadlift:* 5x5 140/140/150/150/150

*Shrugs:* 10x100 2x10 120

*Pulldowns (lbs):* 10x190 2x10 210

*Seated rows (lbs):* 8x220 10x180 10x160 10x140 (just made the movement slower as the weight got lighter and squeezed harder)

*Thursday 15 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Shoulders*

*Standing military press:* 5x5 50/50/50/50/50

*Neutral grip DB press:* 2x10 20 2x10 24

*DB Lateral raises + front raises:* 1x10 10 2x10 14

*Rear delt flyes:* 1x10 55 1x10 60 1x10 65

Hit biceps hard, almost passed out at one point, but won't bore you with the details.

*Sunday 18 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Squats:* 5x5 80/90/90/90/90

*Hack squats:* 3x10 70

*Leg Ext.:* don't know the weight: third last plate 1x12 second last plate 2x8

*Lying ham curls:* stack x 3x10

Didn't have time to train calves.

Notes: Feeling very good these last couple weeks, everything is progressing very nicely, I've officially switched BB flat press for DB incline press as main exercise for chest and doing more DB work for shoulders as standing military press progress is slow at best. The biggest 2 lifts, squats and deadlift are coming along nicely. Felt very strong on squats today could have easily went heavier.

Deliberating whether or not to do a deload week next week and have one on the last week of every month or just do one every couple months, I still feel strong and feel like I can go just as strong next week.

Stay tuned. *Brad.*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king good gym that one of yours mate.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> Fu*king good gym that one of yours mate.


You been recently? Don't think I've seen you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just seen this gl matey .


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> just seen this gl matey .


Cheers pal. :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> You been recently? Don't think I've seen you.


Tuesday l think mate with Dave.

Had l not just joined my own gym for 12 months that would be my new gym.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Tuesday 20 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Chest*

*DB incline press:* 1x7 30 3x8 27.5 1x9 27.5

*Flat BB press:* 1x8 60 2x5 70

*Machine chest flye:* 1x10 55 1x10 60 1x8 65

*Plate loaded chest press:* 1x6 90 2x5 90

Notes: Feeling good today. Diet has been good this week. Didn't train on Monday, had to push my leg day to Sunday last week so was still pretty stiff and exhausted from that. Hoping to be doing all my DB incline chest press sets in the 30s within a few weeks now. The fact I can handle the 30s now is a good sign, took me 6 months to get to the 35s so after about 9-10 weeks (2.5 months) back in the gym, I'm almost where I left off 6 months ago when I had my injury and went on holiday to America/got married.

I am training very hard so it's no surprise gains are coming back very quickly, but when I think about it, wow, they are coming in thick and fast!

Stay tuned. *Brad.*


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Wednesday 21 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Back*

*Deadlift:* 5x5 140/150/150/150/150

*Shrugs:* 1x10 100 1x10 110 1x10 120 1x10 130

*Lat pulldowns (lbs):* 1x10 150 1x10 165 1x10 195 (did these close/neutral grip today, can't handle as much weight close grip)

*Plate loaded pullovers:* 2x12 40 (per side) 2x8 60 (per side) - did one arm at a time.

*Seated rows (lbs):* 3x10 140

Good session. Don't usually do pullovers or seated rows but by the time I'm finished on deadlifts and done pulldowns I'm ready to finish. Deadlifts are just exhausting. Couldn't be bothered to load the bar again to do bent over rows, it seems on back days I spend the entire session inside the same rack. Pullovers felt great though, I used to do them all the time and the Serratus Anterior muscles really came out, think I will be incorporating this exercise regularly.

Will make more of an effort next time to do bent over rows.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thursday 22 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Shoulders*

*Standing military press:* 5x5 50/50/50/50/50

*DB neutral grip press:* 4x10 25

*Side/front raises:* 3x10 14

*Machine rear delt flye:* 3x10 60

Did some face pulls too.

Notes: My military press is getting stronger, felt much easier this week than last week, so although I'm only doing the same weight week-by-week I'm getting stronger, especially with the dumbbell work too. Face pulls, don't really think this is such a great exercise, I think rear delt flye is enough. My shoulders are coming along nicely.

*Routine update:* I've decided to try and cut a little fat from my body, so for the next 3 months I will be adding 3 days of cardio to my routine, which will be 30-60 minutes per session. The plan is, I will add cardio but keep my diet and lifting routine exactly the same, in 3 months will check my progress, see where I'm at and re-evaluate. Then depending on where I am at, how my strength kept up through the addition of cardio I may skim my diet a little but keep lifting and cardio routine exactly the same and continue for another 3 months.

*First 3 months goal:* lose 15 lbs of fat.

*Second 3 months goal:* Who knows, will decide that in February!

I put myself at about 17% bodyfat at 235lbs bodyweight, that means I have 195 lbs LBM. If I were to achieve 10% bodyfat I would be 214 lbs... goal is to get down to about 220 lbs in the first 3 months then whittle that down to 215 lbs in the second 3 months DEPENDING ON HOW I FEEL after the first 3 months.

Hope this makes sense.

(Just for my records)

Weight: 235

Waist: 37

Wrist: 7.25

Hips: 42

Forearm: 12

BF%: 16.96 (round off to 17%)

LBM: 195

10% mark: 214.555 (round off to 215lbs)

Stay tuned. *Brad*


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed to this mate, I'll have a read through later


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

How come you do neutral grip shoulder presses m8? Saw you doing them the other day and was wondering, any reason doing them over normal?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> How come you do neutral grip shoulder presses m8? Saw you doing them the other day and was wondering, any reason doing them over normal?


Helps concentrate the press more on the anterior head and takes out a lot of the medial, I do regular BB shoulder press too which activates the medial head so don't want to overdo the same head. AFAIK. I like my elbows tucked right in. Didn't occur to me until now that it uses the triceps too.

Just something a little different.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

3 logs tonight...

*Saturday 24 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Squat:* 5x5 90/90/90/90/90

*Hack Squat:* 3x10 60 - usually go heavier but this time I kept my feet only a few inches apart as to focus on the Vastus Laterallis and Rectus Femoris parts (outer parts) of the quadriceps

*Leg extensions:* 1x10 second last plate 2x10 full stack

And that's all I did, I got to the gym late, it closed at 3pm and I didn't arrive until after 2 so didn't have time for hamstrings, I caught up with hamstrings on the following Sunday.

*Sunday 25 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Hamstrings & cardio*

^^ this was the session but I used machines instead of free weight so won't go into detail - it's difficult to describe the weight when I don't know the weight.

*STAIR MASTER * :devil2: *:* (in red because it is evil) did 10 minutes, was knackered after this.

*Treadmill:* did 10 minutes at 5mph nothing much, just easing into it at the moment.

*Monday 26 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Chest*

AMAZING session today, possibly the best session since I've been back in the gym (3 months).

*DB incline press:* 5x8 30!!! I only managed *1x7 30 3x8 27.5 1x9 27.5* last week so this is HUGE improvement!! Couldn't believe it as each rep went up! So pleased with this!!

*BB flat press:* 1x8 60 2x8 70 I was happy with this too considering I had smashed my chest to bits with 40 reps on 30kg DBs

*Machine flyes:* 2x10 60/65 1x7 70

Triceps was awesome too got a really good pump, love a triceps pump!!

All in all EVERYTHING went up in weight and reps today! Not even by a small amount either! Pleased as punch!

Deadlifts tomorrow! Going for 5x5 150/150/150/150/150! 

As always, stay tuned. *Brad.*


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Tuesday 27 Nov 2012*

*
*

*
Back*

*Deadlift:* 5x5 150/150/150/150/150 - Went awesome, my strength has just had a nice leap this week with with the chest session and today... deadlifts were smoother and just easier than last week

*Lat pulldowns (lbs):* 1x10 180 1x10 195 1x10 210 1x10 220 (with a little help from Cate) - Been stuck at 210 for a while so got Cate to help me with a few reps on 220 to try break the mold

*Shrugs:* 1x10 100 1x10 120 1x10 130

Tried some bent over rows but they just weren't agreeing with me today so didn't bother, did some machine pullovers, 2x10 with 60kg per arm.

Overall feeling really good this week, almost unstoppable  diet has been spot on and water intake too. Got cardio tomorrow, as much as I loathe it I'm going to stick with it for at least 3 months. Then Shoulders on Thursday so will report back then.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Saturday 01 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Squat:* 5x5 90/90/90/90/100

*Leg press:* 1x10 150 1x10 200 2x10 250

*Leg ext.:* 2x10 second last plate 2x9 full stack

*Lying down ham curl:* 1x10 second last plate 2x8 full stack

Also did some standing ham curls but only used the fourth plate on that, it weirdly goes really heavy but I've never seen anyone use that machine with more than 7/8/9 plates.

Notes: Squats going good still, think I will make it to about 110 5x5 before progress starts slowing down, which is fine, I knew that eventually I would run out of steam and have to start taking things slower. Still, 110 5x5 is 9 weeks away. Think I will alternate week-by-week basis hack squats and leg press, just to keep it different each week.

I skipped shoulder day this week, wish I hadn't. No particular reason.

Got some cardio tomorrow, I'm actually looking forward to it. At the moment I'm only doing 20 minutes per session but with a 1 hour walk round trip to the gym I'm actually doing 80 minutes 3x per week (4 hours) will be adding 10 minutes on top of my cardio sessions one of these days.

Just trying to very slowly cut the fat without taxing my body too much and 'enhance' my health.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Progress report:

Started 3 months ago to now:

Deadlift: 120-150

Bent over row: 60-100

Pulldown (lbs): 165-220

Squat: 70-100

Incline DB press: 15-30

Shrug: 70-130

DB shoulder press: 15-25 - this is neutral grip, elbows to front, I reckon I could go to 27.5 at least for regular DB press

GOAL for next 3 months

Deadlift: 150-180

Squat: 100-120

Incline DB press: 30-37.5+

DB shoulder press: 25-30+


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Monday 03 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Chest*

Weird one today.

*DB incline press:* all 30kg 1x8 1x6 1x8 1x7 1x8 then 1x6 35 (forced reps, the person who runs the gym made me do this)

*Flat BB press:* all 70kg 1x8 1x7 1x6

*Machine fly:* 1x10 60 1x8 65 1x10 60

Felt weak, I managed to get the last 1x8 on the 30kg on incline press because the gym manager stood and watched me. You know that weird psychological trick, someone starts watching you or spots you and you can miraculously lift for more reps.

I have a back session tonight, my favourite session of the week, I will be following my 5x5 routine again, this time my 5th set will be 160, excited for this.

Before my injury and leaving to America, I was dead lifting 160 for about 3/4 sets of 4. So it's nice to be back.

No belt yet either, keep forgetting to order a new one will do that today I reckon, don't want to be risking my back on 5 sets of 5 on 160 in a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Forced reps is what you want m8! They are the ones that count, keep it up pal going well!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> Forced reps is what you want m8! They are the ones that count, keep it up pal going well!


Cheers mate.  feel like you're the only one reading this log lol. I keep looking back to my progress report, puts into perspective how quickly I've come along in just 3 months, just out of will and determination.

Regarding forced reps, Cate hates them, I think she thinks I have an agenda when I make her do them lol I love them. Will definitely be asking the manager to spot me more often!

You training tonight mate?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Cheers mate.  feel like you're the only one reading this log lol. I keep looking back to my progress report, puts into perspective how quickly I've come along in just 3 months, just out of will and determination.
> 
> Regarding forced reps, Cate hates them, I think she thinks I have an agenda when I make her do them lol I love them. Will definitely be asking the manager to spot me more often!
> 
> You training tonight mate?


Sorry for the late reply m8, yeah just got back now. Was training with one of the lads from work tonight, did back and tri's. He wanted to see what I do for back so put him through some pain haha.

If you ever need spotting while im there m8, just shout ill help no worries.

Go easy on Cate haha


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> Sorry for the late reply m8, yeah just got back now. Was training with one of the lads from work tonight, did back and tri's. He wanted to see what I do for back so put him through some pain haha.
> 
> If you ever need spotting while im there m8, just shout ill help no worries.
> 
> Go easy on Cate haha


Gotta love a good heavy back session!

Bloody exhausting those deadlifts, I'm almost ready to go home after deadlifts are done!

*Tuesday 04 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Back*

*Deadlifts:* 5x5 150/150/150/150/160

*Bent over rows:* 1x10 60 1x10 80 1x8 90 - not enjoying BO rows anymore, used to really love them but not anymore.

*Lat pulldowns:* 1x10 180 1x10 195 1x10 210 1x10 225 - same as usual. Going to use a different grip next time.

*BB shrugs:* 1x10 100

*DB shrugs:* 1x10 40 3x10 30 - think I may stick to DB shrugs for now on, felt a much greater pump.

Dave, can I ask you your back routine? I'm getting bored of the same old, I think I just go through the motions after deadlifts so need some new ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

I rotate my weeks on Rackpulls m8, dont do deadlifts anymore. Do them every other week, so 1 on 1 off.

Normal routine is

Racks on or off

Wide Grip Lat PD (Front)

Close grip Low Cable Row

High Lever Pulldowns

Nautilus Pullover


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Alternating deads with rack pulls keeps it a bit more interesting, also why not alternate pullups/chins with your pull downs and if your bored with rows change to these:










I love doing these rows


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I'm going to carry on with deadlifts every week until I hit my 200kg target then alternate with rack pulls. I'm going to alternate bent over rows with T-bar rows week-by-week and pulldowns with pullups week-by-week.

Sounds good to me, cheers lads.

:thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thursday 06 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Shoulders*

*Seated shoulder press - Jones machine:* 1x7 60 4x5 60

*DB raises elbows to front:* 3x10 22.5

*Side/front raises:* 1x10 10 2x10 12

*Rear delt flyes:* 3x10 60

*Low, wide grip pulls (lbs):* 3x10 140/160/180

*Biceps*

*Incline bench DB curls:* 1x20 (10 reps per hand) 12 2x20 15

*Preacher curls - plate loaded machine:* 1x10 10 2x10 15 - these really fcuked me up.

Got a massive pump on my biceps, still got it 2 days later.

Today I am training legs, about to leave to the gym in 10, I don't eat carbs after a workout so been eating toast with jam and porridge with protein powder. Tonnes of carbs. Bit the inside of my fcuking cheek while eating the toast :crying:

All I will be having after the gym is 2x250g lean beef mince, 250g chicken, 10 eggs, and a protein shake.

Had a McDonalds yesterday, cheat day since I don't have the time to train on Fridays or eat. Felt like a dirty whore when I got home.

Anyway, have a nice day - who ever is reading this lol. Will report back on the legs session later on if I remember.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Saturday 08 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Squats:* 5x5 90/90/90/100/100

*Hack squat:* 1x10 60 2x10 70 - feet together

*Leg extension:* 3x10 140 - it says 140 on the plate don't know if that is lbs/kg it's second from full stack anyway

*Lying down ham curls:* 3x10 full stack

*Standing ham curls:* 2x10 - no idea what weight

Was almost sick in the gym by the time I got onto doing the ham curls. Didn't know if I wanted to be sick or sh!t my pants.

Great session though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You in tomorow mate ?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> You in tomorow mate ?


Sadly not mate. Monday is next for me.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Monday 10 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Chest & triceps*

*Incline DB press:* 5x8 30 - on the 3rd/4th/5th set, reps 7/8 were a little sticky - got a fantastic pump though

*Incline DB flyes:* 1x10 7.5 2x10 12 - real slow, upper arms a little further than parallel - again another good pump

*Flat BB press:* 1x8 70 2x8 80 -Needed a spot after all the dumbbell work, Cate says she was barely touching the bar though :thumbup1:

*Triceps*

*DB skull crushers (to shoulder then to face):* 2x10 both ways (40 reps altogether with both hands) - HUGE pump, I was failing so bad on the last reps, Cate had to spot me on this because near the end of the sets I couldn't move my arm at all anymore

*Reverse grip push downs:* 2x10 sets not sure on the weight, just did this to hit the long head

*Over head pushes on machine:* 2x10 sets, again not sure what the weight was, heavy enough that I was in agony by the 10th rep

Today was an amazing session, cannot wait for deadlifts tomorrow!! 

Does anyone else find that they get their biggest, most insane pumps in their arms? I get good hits all over my body but my arms are leagues ahead in the pump, and I barely do anything for them.

Watching Die Hard now on Film4, about to tuck into my 10 egg whites and 2 yolks!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Forgot to update for back day:

*Tuesday 11 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Back*

*Deadlift:* 5x5 150/150/150/160/160 - this felt heavy as hell - even my warmup on 100 felt twice as heavy as normal

*T-bar row:* 1x10 40 1x10 60 1x10 80 1x10 90 - first time doing t-bars in a long time, felt awesome

*Lat pulldowns (lbs):* 1x10 185 1x10 200 2x8 220

*DB shrugs:* 4x10 30 (2x30kg DBs) - DB vs BB? Whats better? I was told by someone in the gym BB is dangerous so I humored him and did DB and can handle a much less total than with BB I find DB effective anyway just open to opinions

*Low wide grip rows (lbs):* 1x10 140 2x10 160 - nice and light, controlled movement just to finish off the lats

I'm doing shoulders today, I'm finished in uni for this term so have a tonne of free time now. So usually sitting around the flat bored of my life lol. Going back to Newcastle on the 22nd for about 5 days to see the family, haven't seen any of them since August.

Bought myself a hat and gloves, sick of being totally numb by the time I get to the gym lol. We have no central heating in the flat either and it's fcuking freezing in here at night so bought some awesome werewolf slippers! 

Got my dad to pick up some worker gloves - you know gardening type gloves? For the gym, you only have to touch the plates/bars in there for a few seconds and your hands are numb again.

Also, can't wait to try my old gym again, see the old faces.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Saturday 15 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Shoulders & biceps*

*Standing military press:* 4x5 50/50/50/50 1x2 60 1x3 55 - really happy with this, shoulders is my weak area, I could have got a third rep on the 60 if I really fought for it, same on the 55, could have got a fourth. Happy with the progress, it's opened my eyes to how the 60 feels so think I will start with 55 next week and do a few 2/3 rep sets on the 60kg.

*DB shoulder press neutral grip:* 1x7 25 2x8 22.5

*Lateral raises:* 1x10 10 1x10 12 1x10 14

*Front raises:* 1x10 10 1x10 12 1x10 14

*Rear delt flyes:* 1x~20 (wasn't counting) 1x10 55 2x10 60

Biceps

*Incline bench curls (alternating reps):* 1x20 12.5 2x20 15

*Preacher curls:* 3x8 15

This is all I need to do with my biceps, by now they are FULL and pumped. Crazy pain.

Did 2 sets of forearm curls too, a short bar with rope attached to it and a 2.5kg plate attached to the other end of the rope, extended arms, curl backwards until plate is touching the bar then unravel and repeat the opposite way - an amazing exercise for the top part of the forearms.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Got legs today.

I've been lazy this week, I was supposed to train shoulders on Thursday but left it until Saturday, I usually train legs on Saturday and have Sunday off so I trained yesterday, will be training today, Monday and Tuesday - that's a 4 day stint in the gym to get my routine back on proper schedule, going to be knackered by end of next week!

Will be fine though because I'm more than likely to take a week off over Christmas. Might try get in the gym over the holidays even just to train lightly so I can keep myself ticking over.

Hoping my old gym will be open on Christmas eve and boxing day!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sunday 16 Dec 2012*

*
*

*
Legs*

What a brutal session!

*Squat:* 5x5 90/90/100/100/100

*Hack squat:* 1x5 50 3x10 70

*Leg extension:* 3x10 90

*Lying ham curl:* 3x10 full stack

*Standing ham curl:* 3x10 don't know weight

Was some session, left my legs in tatters!

Just 2 more weeks on the 90kg squats then all 100+ and 8 (probably 9 with Christmas) weeks yesterday until I hit 120kg squat which is my short goal. Happy days.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

This week my training/diet/health everything has gone to hell.

I am ill as anything, massive flu. Now I'm usually the kind of guy that just trains through anything but not this time. Because I was a little lazy last week - I didn't eat right and postponed shoulders and legs sessions to the weekend I was weak as hell by Monday for chest, so gave up on that session and came home.

It was Christmas dinner that night (Monday) with my uni friends, I ended up drinking a full bottle of whiskey then about a half bottle of vodka in the bars, took me all day yesterday to recover and I have this massive flu which only got much worse while I was drunk.

I hardly ever drink alcohol so that was a one off occasion. I had planned - because I had such a weak chest day - to do a few very light weight sessions just to keep me ticking over but that's gone out of the window also. Didn't think the sniffle I developed last week would become so bad.

So that's all my training plans gone for this Christmas.

Lots of food, rest and recovery for me. Upped my calories, upped my multivitamin + mineral supplement intake by 200% and trying to drink water where I can.

Going to Sainsbury's in a bit to buy some ice cream, maybe some malted milk powder if I can find any and going to make a tonne of malted milkshakes! So not all bad 

I'm actually gutted because since starting again in the gym I've missed only 1 session now I'm about to miss 3 this week and possibly all of next week!

I'm not even going to waste my time typing up my chest session, it's one to just forget about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Few days off won't do you any harm matey. Enjoy the reset


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> Few days off won't do you any harm matey. Enjoy the reset


Might see about getting booked in for a massage after Christmas, work out all the knots.

Do you ever just rotate your head or bend your neck a little and it just seems to seize up/feel like it needs to click?

My neck has been like that for months. Mostly my back feels tight and sore. Bah just feel like sh!t.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

No matey cant say it does. Have a go at swapping pillows for a few nights see if it gets any better?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Right, had 2 weeks off now from the gym, my last session was the chest session which I didn't record since I was weak as hell that day after several consecutive sessions.

Hopefully back in tomorrow, have to renew my membership.

Just got back to Manchester yesterday after a week in Newcastle visiting family, have no food whatsoever in the flat, we have cheese crackers and that's it lol. Doing a massive shop later on and get some good quality food down me in preparation for tomorrow.

I actually can't believe how much a body can change in 2 weeks without training and eating tonnes of crap (holidays) hopefully I haven't lost too much strength, maybe it's just my own perception of my body that has changed because I haven't been training. Finally got over the flu. Got my supplements delivered today but as shown in another thread one of my tubs of protein has been deliberately destroyed, thankfully I ordered 2 of everything.

Excited to get back in tomorrow and get my train back on the rails.

I have a few new years resolutions, I don't usually make them but since I have such big goals in the gym I decided I need to be completely focused and driven. I'm going to be making some sticky labels to stick on the fridge to remind me of my goals every time I go to get some junk food.

I have a diary book for 2013 which I will take everywhere with me and will log every rep, set, exercise, sleep, and any food I consume and water and supplements.

Resolutions:


More cardio - more consistent - 3x 30 minutes per week

Be more consistent with diet

Eat more vegetables

Eat less crap - no junk food at all for at least 3 months

Reach 200kg deadlift

Reach 140kg squat

Reach 80kg standing over head press

Reach 40-45kg incline DB press

Get down to 10% body fat


I want all of the lifts achieved by June/July and to be at least 12% body fat by that time.

I figure I NEED to get lean and healthy and need to stop caring about being 'bulky' when I look sh!t topless, I need to stop chasing the pounds on the scales.

I am stoked for the new year!! Will be a completely different person by June! Telling you!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just spotted a post of yours on another thread so I thought I would pop in and see what your all about. I will sub and catch up later.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thursday 03 Jan 2013*

*
*

*
Chest & Back*

This week, because I could only get in the gym late in the week I decided I would group together 2 muscle groups and only do 2 sessions, just trying to dust the webs off.

Chest

*Incline DB press:* 3x8 25 1x4 25 1x13 17.5

*Hammer chest press:* 2x12 40 1x8 60

*Machine Flyes:* 1x10 40 1x10 50 1x10 60

Back

*Lat pulldowns (lbs):* 1x10 160 1x10 175 1x10 190 1x6 210

*Dead lifts:* 1x6 100 3x5 140

Strength is massively down, my last session was 18 days ago and I was ill back then, my last back session was 24 days ago so lost some strength in that time but I think most of it will be because my joints/muscles haven't been under pressure for a few weeks so just need to ease back into it. Will be back in no time.

Was still a great session yesterday though!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, above was the last time I went to the gym, ffs, this was supposed to be a perfect year. Never mind, I had a research proposal that I needed to complete at the start of the year which took a while then had a uni assignment so the gym went to the bottom of the list of things to do. NOW, TODAY I shall start the gym again. Not looking forward to the first month or two back in, gonna be weak as hell and sore.

So infuriating lifting the same goddam weights you used to lift and struggling with them! :cursing: just having a bit of a rant. And of course I've been eating low calories for the last couple weeks so it's gonna be force feeding this next week.

Cate has also dropped out from the gym so no training partner, back to being a lone wolf just me, the iron and that annoying voice in my head. Lol.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Will report back later with my pathetic attempt at a chest session.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Monday 14 Jan 2013*

*
*

*
Chest & triceps*

*Incline DB press:* 1x10 15 5x8 24

*Machine flye:* 3x10 50

*Hammer strength press:* 1x10 40 2x60 8/9

*Flat press:* 3x8 60

For triceps, did some single arm reverse push downs and some regular push downs.

Decent workout.. Not much to say for strength. Got a nice pump on the DB press.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

*Wednesday 16 Jan 2013*

*
*

*
Back*

*Deadlift:* 1x6 100 1x5 130 1x5 140 2x5 150 1x3 160 - this was awesome, should be back to 5x5 160 in a few weeks.

*Lat pulldowns (lbs):* 1x10 180 2x10 190

*Plate loaded machine rows (per arm):* 1x10 40 2x10 55

*DB shrugs:* 1x10 27.5 2x10 32.5

*Low rows (lbs):* 1x10 140 2x10 160

Was an awesome session, so happy I still managed to get the 160 on deadlift, and easily did the 150. Had such an awesome back pump, didn't want to come home!

Had a day off today since been too busy with uni to make the gym so in tomorrow for shoulders, and in on Saturday for legs - which I am actually sh!tting my pants for.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright, haven't updated my log in a while. I haven't been logging my workouts in my own diary either, apart from my most recent workout - legs workout so I'm going to skip all my other workouts.

I can say though, that over the month and half or whatever it was I was out over the Christmas period from being ill/holidays/completing uni assignments, to my surprise, I haven't lost much strength at all.

In fact, I think my squatting yesterday was stronger!

Anyway, my leg workout.

*Saturday 26 January 2012*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Squat:* 1X8 60 1x8 80 3x8 90 2x4 90 (2 fails) - would like to point out this was my first leg session since 2 weeks before Christmas so was awesome. One of the fails was because I leaned slightly too far forward on the bottom part of the rep and lost my balance. Second one, my legs were way too wobbly, shaking like a leaf!

*Hack squat:* 1x10 40 2x10 60

*Leg extension:* 1x8 120 2x10 110

*Axel leg press:* 1x10 160 2x10 210 1x9 210 1x8 210

*Lying ham curls:* 1x10 55 2x10 75 (my handwriting is all funny when I jotted this down due to how fcuked my legs were and generally how fcuked I was)

*Standing calf raises:* 1x10 240 2x10 260

It is very safe to say my legs - in every muscle I can think of, are in AGONY!!!

I was actually nervous about squatting since it had been so long but very relieved actually.

Trying not to move as much as I can, had my legs up on the coffee table earlier, damn near impossible to get them back off!!

Hope all is well with everyone reading this!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Love this meme:














































:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Them stairs leading out of the gym are the tester to see if youve done enough m8 haha

If you can walk down them - get back in the gym

Fall down them - great workout haha


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright, got a few to update here.

*Monday 28 January 2013*

*
*

*
Chest + Triceps*

*Incline DB press:* 1x10 16 3x8 25 1x8 30 1x4 30 - had to use lighter weights than I could handle because I had major leg doms, I couldn't put the dumbbells on my legs or push the dumbbells up with my legs so it was excruciatingly painful just getting them to my chest to start the press

*Hammer press:* 1x12 40 3x10 60 1x7 70

*Machine chest fly:* 1x10 45 3x10 55

*Close grip bench press:* 3x8 50

*DB skull crushers (to head):* 3x10 10 - did right arm and left arm separately

*(to side):* 3x10 - did right arm and left arm separately

*Overhead cable press:* 1x9 45 2x7 45

*Single arm reverse grip push down:* 1x10 10 2x10 20 (both arms)

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Wednesday 30 January 2013*

*
*

*
Back*

*Deadlift:* 1x8 60 1x5 100 1x5 140 4x5 160 *1x1 180*

*Lat pulldowns (lbs):* 1x10 180 3x10 195

*DB shrugs:* 1x10 32.5 1x10 37.5 2x10 42.5

*T-Bar row:* 1x10 60 2x10 80 1x8 90

___________________________________________________________________________

*Thursday 31 January 2013*

*
*

*
Shoulders + biceps*

*Standing military press:* 1x8 40 1x8 50 2x5 50 1x4 50 - crap. All I can say really. My right leg was wobbling like crazy when I pressed - still had leg doms. Hopefully next time will be a much better much more productive session.

*DB press:* 2x8 22 1x7 22

*DB front raise:* 2x10 12 1x10 14

*DB side raise:* 1x10 12 2x10 14

*Rear delt fly:* 1x10 50 1x10 55 1x10 60 1x10 65

*Machine press:* Not sure on weight but they were quite heavy, 3 sets 10/10/8

*Seated bicep curls (alternating arms):* 3x20 15 - this fried my biceps

*Preacher curls:* 3x8 15

________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Saturday 2 February 2013*

*
*

*
Legs*

*Squat:* 1x8 60 1x8 80 4x8 90 - slight improvement from last week

*Hack squat:* 1x10 60 1x10 70 1x10 80 - another improvement

*Leg extension:* 1x10 110 2x10 120

*Ham curls:* 3x10 75 1x8 75

*Standing ham curls:* not sure what weight it was but did 3rd plate x 10 on both legs 4th plate x 10 both legs

*Leg press:* 1x10 190 1x10 210 1x6 210 - gym was closing didn't have enough time for another set and my last set was like 10 seconds after the second set.

That is this journal up to date. By far my best session over the last week was my back session, hitting that 180 was awesome, I think its about time I start repping 170 from next week.

Disappointed with shoulder session and chest session, well there was nothing I could do about that, the leg pain was just insane!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm starting - or rather adding things to my routine tomorrow so having a massive junk food weekend.

I need to start a cutting diet - I'm neither big nor lean and think why? I think I should be in a significant place with my body and those are: Big, lean, big and lean. I obviously can't just get big so lean is the only option. I'm going to cut to down to around 10% body fat, that is the target anyway - why 10%? Because I don't want to be too lean that it's not maintainable but I want to be lean enough to be considered "lean and a good body".

Hopefully during my cut - because its going to be a long one (16 weeks) - I will still gain some strength in the first half at least.

For the 16 week time slot, I will need to burn approximately 1300 calories per day or 9400 calories per week. How am I going to do it?


1 hour walk each morning - 400 calories per day - 2800 calories per week

Cardio 5 days per week, aim to burn 600 calories per session - 3000 calories per week

1 extra gym session for calves, forearms and abs - 1 hour extra walk - 400 calories at least

I consume currently around 489g protein per day I am cutting this way back to around 375 - 454 calories saved per day - 3180 calories saved per week


That all adds up to approximately 9400 calories, once I've done this for several weeks if I plateau I will start manipulating calories.

Just need to be healthier and leaner, whats the point in carrying all this extra fat around with me every day??


----------

